# Anyone on here do Swimming Pool Repairs?



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

My Swimming Pool has a leak and I was wondering if anyone on the Forum has any experience with this type of repair. The leak is not in the pump as it has continued to leak without the pump running and the water has leveled off just below the round return inlet beneath the skimmer. If anyone has experience with this please shoot me an email or call my cell at 393-7480.

Chuck


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like you've narrowed it down pretty good. Try running sealant around the Skimmer Inlet Trim Ring. If that doesn't work it could be in the return line from the skimmer back to the pump. If thats the case good luck. I had to tunnel dern near under my pool last summer to chase a leak in on of the pressure lines from the pump back to the jet in the pool. Sand had gotten trapped in a 2" elbow and had eaten the PVC giving me a hole about the size of the nail head. A pool company in town quoted me $3500 for the repair. I ended up spending 4 weekends in the dirt and about $20 in PVC and related materials. I have a love/hate relationship with my pool. Mostly its hate.


----------



## jerseyboy (Sep 28, 2007)

I am having a pool put in right now and the guys are really good and had excellent prices. Let me know if you want there info.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

This might not be anything more than a leak in the underground pipe leading from the skimmer to your filter/pump. The skimmer outlet runs down below the skimmer level than then typically goes straight to your pump/filter unit. 

Is there concrete over the run between the skimmer and the pump? If there is no concrete covering the PVC line from the skimmer is there any area that looks particularly wet from the surface? If this is a fairly short run and it's only covered by sand/grass you might want to dig the pipe up and check it for leaks before you start screwing around with the actual pool/skimmer itself.


----------

